# How to iron on with an actual home iron?



## ellaunderground (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but I can't find this guide or question asked on the forum! I searched a lot.

It seems to me like the most basic question and a starting off point. Like a first off thought for most wannabe t-shirt makers. I realize it might be too dumb for those in the know to want to be printed here at all - heh.

However I think the info could shed light on why a heat press is so important, and perhaps lead people away from making mistakes.

I CAN afford a heat press, but I want to be sure it's necessary.

Is there a guide to doing iron on transfers with an actual IRON so that one gets the best results possible?

I read warm the shirt first, and make sure to cover the iron over the shirt long enough (kind of vague and I'm probably not conveying it well in words, as it may sound like a burning-it danger [and actually how does one then not burn it, or does one anyway ha ha?]).... and I read that it is uneven ... (and I'm leaning toward a heat press) ... anything else? Step by step instructions? Must I use the special papers, and how quality are those papers?

Thank you for please, please humoring me a bit.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Before I got into this, I did some of the craft store iron on transfers. They're not bad. Just like with the professional brands, you have some good, some bad.

Usually all that was required was a firm flat surface. Lay a pillow case on it. Pre iron the surface that the graphic will be applied to. Then ironing on the transfer usually required holding the iron firm in one spot for 10 or 20 seconds and then moving to the next, till you covered the whole design. Some transfers asked to keep the iron moving over the whole surface. If you are going to be doing a transfer here or there for Aunt Mary or Uncle Lou, then this should suffice. But since I have gotten a heat press, it is nice to just pop the bread in the toaster and "Ding!", it's done. The heat press cuts down on time and effort.


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

I also started with an iron but i think it is a lot easier and you get more surface pressure with a heat press, and temprature control. I am a amatuer photographer and i have done t shirts tote bags mouse pads with my pictures with an standard iron but i want a more professional look so im investing in a Heat press soon!

Den


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i totaly agree, if you are going to get into the printing/applying transfers business get a heat press. It only makes sense. 

But, an home iron does work. ...not only on knits but on plexiglass too.   

Plastic : *Plexiglass* : Plastic Sheets : Epoxy : Plastic World *...*


----------



## TasiaFanSha (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting been browsing for this subject too.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

When something gets my curiousity going enough, I am inclined to test it. But that's not with everything!! 

So I pulled out a sample *EPT™* transfer I have from Versatranz after reading this thread again. I said to myself that I'm going to try one with a good ole Rival home iron about 5 years old on a swatch of bamboo fabric.

And so I did, about 10 mins before this post. Attached is are two pics of the outcome. I took Robert's advice and pressed the swatch first and may have pressed the transfer about 10 seconds, applying pressure from the top and bottom of the ironing board. Not bad huh? I may have scorched the fabric though as you can see the iron print. 

AB


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> When something gets my curiousity going enough, I am inclined to test it. But that's not with everything!!
> 
> So I pulled out a sample *EPT™* transfer I have from Versatranz after reading this thread again. I said to myself that I'm going to try one with a good ole Rival home iron about 5 years old on a swatch of bamboo fabric.
> 
> ...


Are these plastisol? Never thought about those with an iron. I was thinking the regular digital transfers. I love the iron imprint.


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

When i first got this idea to do T-shirts i started with a New Black & Decker Classic Iron It was the Heaviest iron i could find ,all these were done with it with a HP All in One that was before i discovered this Forum, it can be done but it is very time consuming,and you can not get consistent results & Quality like you get with a heat press.

Den CNRS Enterprises
Sanborn N.Y.


----------



## uniqueimpression (Sep 27, 2007)

I also started with a home iron making my own transfers on tshirts. I just recently purchased a heat press & stock transfers. I love the heat press - much easier - even heat. I've only had it a short time & am learning something new each day on my own & from the tshirt forum.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Are these plastisol? Never thought about those with an iron. I was thinking the regular digital transfers. I love the iron imprint.


Thanks!

I believe they are plastisol, but I had to reach out to Versatranz via email to find out for certain. 

After combing their site and reading the literature with the sample transfers, nothing says it's plastisol, though it looks to be. 

I forgot to mention, a hand is present and does *not* feel very plastic or heavy at all.

AB


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, Prometheus, that EPT transfer I used by Versatranz is indeed a plastisol transfer. A sales rep confirmed it today for me. He added that it's made with a special plastisol ink and special paper they came up with after 2 years of R & D. It's claimed to last as long as the garment does, can be applied to almost anything and is applied in 4 seconds (on a heat press, not a home iron) to save time.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Before I had enough t-shirt business to get a press, I used a home iron. I bought a dry iron so that there would be no issue with steam holes -- finally found one a Vermont Country Store website.

I'd slip a pillow case over my large wooden cutting board so I had a hard, flat surface. Also, place a piece of parchment paper (availaible in most grocery stores) on top of the transfer so that you're not ironing directly on it. As for pressure and time...trial & error. 

By the way, I use the soft transfer paper from Dharmatrading.com. I've tried others over the past couple of years but, I find this one looks, feels, and wears best.

I use that transfer paper for my customers who want small quantities, or those who have a complex graphic that would be costly to screen.


----------



## spencypoo1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the informative posts!!! I have been doing iron on transferring for my own custom t shirts for as long as I can remember. And now am looking towards a heat press so my girlfriend and I can transfer our art for customers, (hopefully someday). What is the most decently priced, yet dependable press out there?... I have been looking at the JetPress 12 for sometime now, but don't know of other options. Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a HIX swingman 15". It is nice.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are looking at the Jet Press 12, I would definitely consider the Stahl's Mighty Lite Press, 11x15, with a lifetime heating element warranty, and at 58 lb, is still portable. It's a clamshell with a nice high opening. I got mine for $370 delivered, from specialty graphics, a preferred vendor here. They offer a member discount, look it up in the link, it's there.

I was also looking at all the 12" presses. That was my budget, but when I added shipping, I always ended up near $325. Though right now, Conde seems to have a nice price on the jetpress 12. 

With the 12 platens, I was looking at the smaller size, less wattage and limited warranty. (I've always heard lining up shirts on the small platen is difficult and tricky.) I went for the extra $45 bucks and got the bigger platen, more wattage and lifetime you know what. That also included 2 telfon sheets 16x20, which are very, very nice to have. Prices vary on where you get them. 

The Stahls is a quality machine, and I love it.


----------



## spencypoo1 (Feb 14, 2008)

MAJOR THANKS!! I find that I am still leaning towards the JT 12. It appears to cover everything for a rookie such as myself, with lifetime techy support. And like mentioned, Conde seems to offer the lowest price so far. I'll keep the research flowing, are there transfer papers you prefer over others?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I work with pigment ink, and for that I like Jetprosofstretch for light shirts(coastal business and new milford paper are suppliers) and on dark shirts I like Ironall Dark (new milford paper). Both papers "stretch" with the shirt, resisting cracking by doing so, and both have good color retention.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

PS: For light shirts, I like shirts with 50/50 blend rather than 100% cotton, I just think the 5050's hold the color better and appear neater than the full cotton. In your own tests, you'll find your favorites, but try to 50/50's too. They are nice. Also, when ordering, remember to get preshrunk shirts.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

spencypoo1 said:


> MAJOR THANKS!! I find that I am still leaning towards the JT 12. It appears to cover everything for a rookie such as myself, with lifetime techy support. And like mentioned, Conde seems to offer the lowest price so far. I'll keep the research flowing, are there transfer papers you prefer over others?


Best Blanks has this Panther press which appears to be the JP12 under their name. The price looks good and I believe they are a forum sponsor so you may get a discount, free freight or something 

Heat Press, Heat Presses, T-Shirt Press Machines & Heat Transfer Machines! HEAT PRESSES IN STOCK! LARGEST SELECTION OF HIX, GEO KNIGHT, STAHLS & iDek


----------



## tsko2k (Feb 2, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> PS: For light shirts, I like shirts with 50/50 blend rather than 100% cotton, I just think the 5050's hold the color better and appear neater than the full cotton.



What about for dark shirts? 50/50 is better as well?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For the darks, I use Ironall dark, and with that paper, the hand is heavier. The paper itself actually holds the color more so than the shirt, so it doesn't matter much in my experience either way. It's just a matter of personal preference and I think the 100 cottons get little wrinkles, and the 50/50's just look better straight from the dryer. You press a shorter time with Ironall dark or it gets a bit translucent, especially on black.

Whatever you do, make sure your shirts are preshrunk. They'll pucker around the image, even some 100 preshrunk cottons will. I like 50/50 preshrunks b/c that's as minimal as it can be. 

Good luck to you!! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## tsko2k (Feb 2, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Whatever you do, make sure your shirts are preshrunk. They'll pucker around the image, even some 100 preshrunk cottons will. I like 50/50 preshrunks b/c that's as minimal as it can be.


Thanks for your swift reply.

As for preshrunk, should I wash and dry garments before I actually start to transfer images on them? Or are there any available preshrunk Tshirts? 

I prefer 100 cotton's texture to 50/50, but I hate 100 cotton get wrinkled easily. I know I'm asking too much but is there any better t shirt which would satisfy me?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tsko2k said:


> Thanks for your swift reply.
> 
> As for preshrunk, should I wash and dry garments before I actually start to transfer images on them? Or are there any available preshrunk Tshirts?
> 
> I prefer 100 cotton's texture to 50/50, but I hate 100 cotton get wrinkled easily. I know I'm asking too much but is there any better t shirt which would satisfy me?


 
Hi Tai, 

It's no problem. No washing/drying. Just buy preshrunk. I prefer 100 feel also, but there are some 50/50's that are nice. 

Here's the best thing to do. Open a wholesale account with a local wholesaler, and order a variety in your general price range. The difference in stitching, feel, texture, how the 'hang' will amaze you. Since your name is going on the shirts, and they represent you, your shirt is a rather big deal. I like Gildans overall. Some folks do, some folks don't, my market is youth, and it is a great fit for my needs.

If you do not have a sellers permit yet or tax id you can still open an account with some wholesalers. There is a thread by billm listing where to buy wholesale without a license. Those key words will bring it up.

Hope that helps.


----------

